# Amazon-linked Products



## JBroida (Jul 14, 2011)

In readjusting our homepage, I have deleted the "Additional Products" link in the right side menu. You can now find our amazon-linked products under the "Other Items" tab in the top menu. Just look for the button that says "Amazon-Linked Products":
Amazon-Linked Products

This page includes items such as the DMT XXC, the diaface monflex diamond plates, micromesh, and some books i think are useful. Hope this makes things easier to find.


----------



## jm2hill (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Jon, your link is a bit messed up for me. So maybe just edit it so everyone can find the right page:

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/amazon-linked-products.html


----------



## JBroida (Jul 14, 2011)

nice catch... thanks so much.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/amazon-linked-products.html

-Jon


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 14, 2011)

This might be better suited for a PM, so excuse me if so.

But why don't you just stock these things?


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 14, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> ... But why don't you just stock these things?



Maybe because they aren't Japanese products? I would imagine Jon gets a cut every time someone purchases those products and yet he has no cash tied up in inventorying that stuff.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

actually, due to new laws in CA, i dont get a cut anymore, but that wasnt the reason i did this anyways. I cant compete price-wise with amazon, so i just thought it might be easier if people could buy from them. Eventually, when we are larger, i may start to stock more stuff like this, but for now, i just cant afford to and compete price-wise with the likes of amazon.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations. What would one use the micromesh for? refinishing a blade?


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 15, 2011)

JBroida said:


> actually, due to new laws in CA, i dont get a cut anymore



Seriously, in CA you don't get affiliate income from those links? That sucks. It's not much, but passive cash never hurts. 

k.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah... new laws required amazon to pay sales tax if they had affiliates in CA, so they cut off all affiliates here.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

AnxiousCowboy said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. What would one use the micromesh for? refinishing a blade?


 
They work ok for refinishing, but they work best for when you want to put a mirror polish on something, or if you want to take of a patina or some rust without changing the look of the steel grain, etc. People always ask me about them, so i put them on there.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 15, 2011)

JBroida said:


> yeah... new laws required amazon to pay sales tax if they had affiliates in CA, so they cut off all affiliates here.



Lawmakers are so stupid. Now not only will they not get any sales tax money, they've lost the income tax revenue from those Amazon affiliates as well.


----------

